# Be careful what you wish for



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL That sounds like counter surfing to the max. It sounds like you have quite an athlete there. Agility would be a perfect outlet for that energy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Did he get anything good ?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

nolefan said:


> Did he get anything good ?


Yep, his dinner was up there. I put the bowl up there because with typical two foot counter surfing it would have been out of his reach. I guess I'll have to start using the top of the freezer to keep his food safe now.

Oh great, while I was typing he just chewed a chunk out of my blinds. I've got to say, as much as I love this little guy, I am quite over my puppy fever that I had for so long.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Looking forward to lots of stories on your quest for titles!
And repeat after me "The crate is my friend. The crate is my friend."


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> When looking for a puppy, I wanted something with energy and drive. Something that had some "bounce" to it.
> 
> I just found Flip standing on my countertop. My six month old, 35 pound little puppy leaped onto my 36 inch countertop (yes, I measured).
> 
> Guess he won't mind the short obedience jumps he'll have to do. If I can keep him from ruining his hips before then.


Yes, I've had the same experience....mine jumped up on the counter to hang out with the cat....<sigh> I should have known - he still likes to sleep on the coffee table.

E


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if you search thru the old threads, you will find an amazing one with photos of a bunch of people's goldens up on their tables!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm used to the table thing. Colby's been doing that forever (although he does need a chair to help boost him up there) and Flip started to do it at 3 months. But I never considered him getting on the countertops. Totally shocked me.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour is actually allowed on the coffee table. I can't bend down or be on the floor to groom him because of my back, so he was trained to use the coffee table as a grooming table. It's a large, wood table 3 foot by 5 foot, and one of those office type carpeted mats fits on it perfectly.

It does, from time to time, create issues at someone elses house when we visit though LOL! I just tell them to make sure there is something on the coffee table


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Gilmour is actually allowed on the coffee table. I can't bend down or be on the floor to groom him because of my back, so he was trained to use the coffee table as a grooming table. It's a large, wood table 3 foot by 5 foot, and one of those office type carpeted mats fits on it perfectly.
> 
> It does, from time to time, create issues at someone elses house when we visit though LOL! I just tell them to make sure there is something on the coffee table


mine do the same thing. Noah will get right up on a coffee table. Scout likes to lean across with his but in the air and feet on the floor.

That is some counter surfing...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And the adventure continues...

When Flip came running up towards me and jumped up, I figured he was aiming for his favorite spot next to me on the couch. But nope, he sailed OVER the couch to the floor on the other side.

If only I could have about 2% of his energy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Puppies are so fun. We need pics next time.


----------

